# Tracking me down Online ??



## FreeSpirit777 (May 19, 2015)

is it possible for someone to track me down, find my address etc via facebook ?


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Facebook doesn't make that information available to users. So you're safe unless you explicitly put your address on your Facebook page. But if your real name is used on Facebook then someone can simply input your first and last name and general location into Whitepages to find your address. A persistent stalker would only need your last name. 

A side note: Skype is dangerous. Never use your real name and only add friends that you completely trust. I suggest keeping it limited to people you know IRL. If you absolutely _must _use Skype to interact with shady people, then make sure to hide behind several proxies. Also, although this may be obvious, _never_ click on random external links.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh, I almost forgot: untag yourself from any photos that your friends or family tagged you in. Too often people supplement their photo with a location, leaving your general area vulnerable.


----------



## naraya888 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes. With bits of information available (on Facebook or other social media), someone can track your location.

For my previous work, I was required to track down people. I utilized various outlets on the internet to do such, with great success. If the person is clever and resourceful, they will be able to find you.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

FreeSpirit777 said:


> is it possible for someone to track me down, find my address etc via facebook ?


That depends on what you share online, especially photographs showing things like people's faces and locations, but also sharing things like where you went to school/university, your favorite restaurants, and other personal info. Also your security and privacy settings are quite useful here, tho I'm guessing not 100% protection even if security and privacy settings are set to full.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Regardless, always have location services off, they are a detriment to privacy and a waste of battery.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes it is. If someone is a skilled hacker they can pinpoint your locations without much problem. A regular person can not do such a thing just over facebook with no locations avaliable.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

People get their "dox" dropped all the time. I'm not sure why people would do it but it happens.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Do your neighbors still have that nice red sports car? ;D


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

coy said:


> Facebook doesn't make that information available to users. So you're safe unless you explicitly put your address on your Facebook page. But if your real name is used on Facebook then someone can simply input your first and last name and general location into Whitepages to find your address. A persistent stalker would only need your last name.
> 
> A side note: Skype is dangerous. Never use your real name and only add friends that you completely trust. I suggest keeping it limited to people you know IRL. If you absolutely _must _use Skype to interact with shady people, then make sure to hide behind several proxies. Also, although this may be obvious, _never_ click on random external links.


Can you extrapolate more on how Skype is dangerous, if the user keeps it to texting and doesn't click on any external links (or even files)?


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> Can you extrapolate more on how Skype is dangerous, if the user keeps it to texting and doesn't click on any external links (or even files)?


The problem with Skype is that even noobie 'hackers,' if we dare grant them that title, can utilize free tools to extract data (which is OP's concern) and furthermore be a nuisance. For example, if someone has even your Skype username they can find your router's public IP address using sites like this: 
-http://mostwantedhf.info/
-http://skypegrab.net/?jdfwkey=z8ao52
-https://str3ssed.me/resolver/skyperesolver.php

With your IP address acquired, the attacker can plug it in to other free tools to find your general location and other important information. This information can be _especially_ powerful if coupled with something as simple as a name. Immediately your physical location is compromised.
-http://www.ipaddresslocation.org/
-http://www.ip-tracker.org/

Luckily, using just an IP address, even the most adept hacker won't be able to remotely access your computer, insofar as you have a functioning firewall. The firewall disallows remote administrator attempts to connect and control the system. But with some above average social engineering skills the attacker could code a faux application targeted toward your interests. By executing their payload the attacker will have access to your system, although this is a conversation for another time. 

Moving back on topic, if someone has your IP address, one thing they can do (that is annoying as fuck) is spam your router with information packets thereby using up all of your internet bandwidth. Your computer isn't capable of discerning legitimate internet traffic from garbage packets and your router goes offline. This is called a Denial of Service (DoS) attack. Since a DoS attack comes from one source the offending IP address can be blocked. Threat evaded. Unfortunately DoS attacks are uncommon whereas Distributed Denial of Service (DDoS) attacks are very common. These come from multiple sources--sometimes ranging in the hundreds-of-thousands--so it can be nearly impossible to stop them. As much as I'd like to go into detail about DDoSing, it requires an explanation of botnets which isn't exactly relevant for the time being. Again, to show just how easy all of this is, here are a few online tools an attacker can utilize to DDoS a victim with just an IP address:
-http://networkstresser.com/login.php
-https://vdos-s.com/
-https://titaniumstresser.net/index2.php


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Lol, I love that all the Skype resolvers have links to "stress testers" provided by the same people. Fortunately, if you're not a 14 year old trash talking in some Counter Strike Skype lobby, you're probably ok, but the fact that people can track my movement through my Skype handle is a bit creepy. Maybe it's time to decouple that from the site.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

coy said:


> The problem with Skype is that even noobie 'hackers,' if we dare grant them that title, can utilize free tools to extract data (which is OP's concern) and furthermore be a nuisance. For example, if someone has even your Skype username they can find your router's public IP address using sites like this:
> -http://mostwantedhf.info/
> -http://skypegrab.net/?jdfwkey=z8ao52
> -https://str3ssed.me/resolver/skyperesolver.php
> ...


Thanks for explaining it.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yomiel said:


> Lol, I love that all the Skype resolvers have links to "stress testers" provided by the same people. Fortunately, if you're not a 14 year old trash talking in some Counter Strike Skype lobby, you're probably ok, but the fact that people can track my movement through my Skype handle is a bit creepy. Maybe it's time to decouple that from the site.


I'm sorry, I misspoke. I meant to say physical address, not physical location. The IP Tracers or geo-locators can only pinpoint the a region of the person you are tracing. Sometimes the geo-locators come within a few miles of their actual location, and other times it is 20 to 30 miles off. Usually it gets the city right, and many people also use their real name on Skype. Plug in someone's name and city--which is provided by the IP tracer--to Whitepages and you have their address.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

coy said:


> I'm sorry, I misspoke. I meant to say physical address, not physical location. The IP Tracers or geo-locators can only pinpoint the a region of the person you are tracing. Sometimes the geo-locators come within a few miles of their actual location, and other times it is 20 to 30 miles off. Usually it gets the city right, and many people also use their real name on Skype. Plug in someone's name and city--which is provided by the IP tracer--to Whitepages and you have their address.


Right, I'm aware of that, and I didn't mean specific GPS coordinates (I'm not on Skype all the time, so that sort of info wouldn't be updated regularly enough anyway), but generally what city I'm in, or (in maybe a few cases) roughly where in the city I am (if I have a computer on me) is always available while someone can grab my IP, and that's a little creepy. I should be doing a better job of safeguarding my anonymity...


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Depends, if you're talking without looking into your shit via middle manning, then it depends on the info you're willing to give out in public.

But do know a lot of your personal info CAN be tracked down.
For example, if you use your username a lot, a simple google search can track down where said username is, and make an accurate assumption that's you.
Put some sort of info on some of them, and it becomes more of a puzzle and less hacking.

I wouldn't worry that much about IP tracking btw, different ISPs have different ways of putting where the IP is traced too, for example, Verizon sometimes puts said IP areas into their server hub/general neighborhood.
BUT, that means they know where you live nearby, and if they ask around WITH your real name they found on your website...
Also, if you "connect" to other computers in any way <there's a lot of ways, the internet is almost primarily P2P> they can netstat -a into finding a group of IPs that are connected to their comp in some way, one of them being yours.

I mean, pretty sure you can find out where I live still after data scrubbing a lot of place just by using some astrology website that WILL NOT delete my shit even after a cease and desist.

Honestly, hacking's more of a tool for the ends that is information gatherin-
*cough* old habitssorry.



coy said:


> Oh, I almost forgot: untag yourself from any photos that your friends or family tagged you in. Too often people supplement their photo with a location, leaving your general area vulnerable.


Even if, someone with enough will to just want to find you WILL find you, either through your less careful friends, or just asking the ISP whilst lying, will find you.
I mean I found my ex was in Nepal when the quakes hit because her dad posted a pic of her, and I found his facebook because a friend of a friend met him at some night club in Germany <they travel a lot, rich as shit and shit [better be after her dad went through hell]>.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

On another forum I use there are a few users who specifically find the identity of users they don't like, and will post details up as bully tactics. I think it might be illegal so every time they do it and post information up, the mods delete or edit the posts. They're cunts.

My guess would be that they are able to somehow see the email addresses which were used to sign up to accounts on there, from which they can just go and mash it into facebook/google and see what comes up.

It might be possible on Personality Cafe too, but I don't know. I guess each forum has its own levels of security.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

FreeSpirit777 said:


> is it possible for someone to track me down, find my address etc via facebook ?


If they can discern your name, your city/state location by deduction, inference or fact and see where you frequent, like and support, yes it is very possible.

I've been able to track down old friends from childhood and discern what state/city they are in based off of what restaurants they like and the connected information of their friends. Bear in mind, NCIS, the FBI and the CIA use sm platforms like Facebook to pinpoint dissident activity on a daily basis. It's pretty easy to do, even when someone has blocked their page info: you can always made educated guesses from their friend's info.

Every two years I permanently delete my FB account to "clear" the available information there- it's simply too much information that a scammer can use to their benefit.


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Every two years I permanently delete my FB account to "clear" the available information there- it's simply too much information that a scammer can use to their benefit.


Just please don't be so naive into thinking FB actually physically destroyed the data on all their servers ...


----------



## ThreadDeath (Oct 28, 2014)

Also: Unless you absolutely don't mind sharing the information[sup]1[/sup] you exchange with service X with the rest of the world, always ensure your communication with X leverages a secure[sup]2[/sup] protocol (virtually always HTTPS, when connecting via your browser). Otherwise the confidentiality and integrity of your data is impossible to guarantee, irrespective of any imaginable application-level security measure employed at the receiving end.[HR][/HR]1: That would, in the case of PerC, include the credentials you supply on each login (which you'd ideally solely use for authenticating to PerC), PMs you may exchange, as well as the e-mail and any further information you entered into the registration form once upon a time.
2: As far as the general public is concerned; NSA & Co. excluded.


----------

